# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Mexican DBol and Nolva IS THIS REAL??

## runninpony

I went to Mexico and picked up some Salud Labs 10mg DBol tabs as well as some Femoxtal by Victory Labs (Nolva). Ive done a search on Salud DBol and have only found that some say they hear its good but no personal experiences?? Also I dont find anything on the Nolva. Sorry about the pics,,its the bext I can get. Thanks for any help

----------


## Smart-tony

I do know that the d-bols are good i had them years ago.There in the 2006 reference book.As for your nolva's i never seen that brand.Enjoy the d-bols.

----------


## runninpony

I appreciate it!! I have read a few places the dbol is good to go,,but I have only found one site on google on the femoxtal,,it looks like it is good as well. Do you guys think I should bump my 20mg Dbol and 500mg week TestE up to 30mg dbol ED???? I want to stick to a mild cycle to stop any sides, but want to get the best out of it!!

----------


## hippie1171

Dbols are good. I have the same stuff, but injectable.

----------


## runninpony

> Dbols are good. I have the same stuff, but injectable.


The tablets taste sweet,,,thats what really made me think maybe they were fake,,,I have gained 20lbs in the first 4 weeks,,,but to be honest they didnt make me gain size and strength nothing like I thought they would. The only weight I have seemed to gain is water and fat,,,but my arms are 1/2 bigger in week 4 so maybe im just expecting too much...

----------


## LatinoPR

Salud Animal are good to go !



LPR ...dermatology.

----------

